# Sudden Missing Documents and Unable to Open



## Elaineooi66 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi, my desktop files suddenly disappeared and I tried to find in file explorer but failed to open. I save at desktop area instead of documents part. May I ask what's wrong with my files? Why cannot open? I have lots of important documents inside. Please help me, thank you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I would try a restore point before issue started.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If you delete the program or data file that a shortcut was pointing to, the shortcut is now broken and can no longer work.

A Windows shortcut is simply an icon that points to something, like a program or data file. Shortcuts can be placed on the desktop or stored in other folders, and clicking a shortcut is the same as clicking the original file. Deleting a shortcut does not remove the original file. However, if you delete the program or data file the shortcut was pointing to, the shortcut is now broken and can no longer work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated. This file is _not _on the Desktop, only the *shortcut* to the file which is located on another drive or folder . this is telling you the shortcut that points to this file, is not working. Either the file has been moved or there is a problem with actual folder or drive that the file is located on. Do a Search for the file.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try Recuva to look for possible deleted files if recoverible recover to other Media like a thumb drive.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

Elaineooi66 said:


> Hi, my desktop files suddenly disappeared and I tried to find in file explorer but failed to open.


If you are unable to open explorer I don't know how you can fix the shortcut issue.
To create a shortcut you have to locate the folder that you wish to shortcut to, right click and send it to the desktop.
If you cannot open explorer you cannot complete the task.
So do you need help getting explorer back?


----------



## NicolaMcLean (Sep 23, 2021)

I've never done this, but can't you specify the correct path by right - clicking on the file and selecting properties? Maybe it will help you if you know the exact location of this file. If I were you, I would keep all important documentation in a separate place to completely eliminate the possibility of such a problem. You can try adding everything here ClickHelp - Innovative Software Documentation Tool since it is really convenient when you are in any place, you have access to all this at any time. I often have to travel to different places for work and this is an ideal option for me. I hope this will help you.


----------

